# CBS changes tonight affect 5 shows



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Just got a last minute update for CBS tonight. Times are Eastern so adjust accordingly.

CBS
Mon. 5/19/08 

***time change only***

Delete 
8:00pm-8:30pm: Big Bang Theory (season finale)
8:30pm-9:00pm: How I Met Your Mother (season finale)
9:00pm-9:31pm: Two and a Half Men (season finale)
9:31pm-10:00pm: Rules of Engagement (season finale)
10:00pm-11:00pm: CSI: Miami (season finale)

Add 
8:00pm-8:29pm: Big Bang Theory (season finale)
8:29pm-8:59pm: How I Met Your Mother (season finale)
8:59pm-9:30pm: Two and a Half Men (season finale)
9:30pm-9:59pm: Rules of Engagement (season finale)
9:59pm-11:00pm: CSI: Miami (season finale)


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Thank Goodness for endpadplus!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ronsch said:


> Thank Goodness for endpadplus!


Endpadplus???


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> Endpadplus???


http://tivoza.nanfo.com/wiki/index.php/EndPadPlus


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That was pretty annoying. I'm glad I recorded all of the shows, and have my normal 1 minute pre+post pad on the shows. With this last minute change, I didn't have each show in its own recording.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

BrianAZ said:


> http://tivoza.nanfo.com/wiki/index.php/EndPadPlus


How is it different/better than TiVos overlap protection?
and how would it make a difference in the case of the lineup change mentioned in the OP?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> How is it different/better than TiVos overlap protection?
> and how would it make a difference in the case of the lineup change mentioned in the OP?


Overlap protection will clip shows. Endpadplus automatically adds a predetermined number of minutes to the beginning and/or end of all programs (if a tuner is available). If a tune isn't available, it just records the program as scheduled, without padding.

So, if you were just recording HIMYM, endpadplus would have automatically started the recording a minute or two early.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

It also works on Series 1 boxes where TiVo overlap protection doesn't exist. You also have control of how much overlap will be done on both front end and back end.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> Overlap protection will clip shows. Endpadplus automatically adds a predetermined number of minutes to the beginning and/or end of all programs (if a tuner is available). If a tune isn't available, it just records the program as scheduled, without padding.


Whereas if you added a hard 1 minute pad to your show and turned on overlap protection, it would be bad for two shows back to back on the same tuner.

With endpadplus the padding would be skipped and the first show would stop recording exactly at the scheduled time, and the second should would start recording.

With overlap protection, the padding on the higher priority show would force the lower priority show to stop early so the higher priority show's padding could start recording.*

*Unless you fix it so the combined padding is > 5 minutes, which would cause overlap protection to avoid clipping. Of course then the TiVo just wouldn't record the lower priority show at all, so that's probably worse.


----------

